# Neues Mainboard..alte festplatte



## Exicute (24. März 2012)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen pc zusammengestellt
i5 2500k
asrock z68 extreme3 gen3

aber das tut nix zur sache also.
Ich möchte meine festplatte die in meinem jetzigen PC steckt in mein neuen tun aber win7 ist schon drauf mit den jetztigen treibern,
ich dachte ich kann einfach die platte nehmen und in mein neues system stopfen...jetzt die frage Geht das überhaupt  ??

bitte antworten was ihr tun würdet


----------



## Bl0ody666 (24. März 2012)

gehn tut vieles...aber es wird wohl sehr unstabile laufen...einfach alle Daten sichern und neu aufsetzten.
geht ja recht schnell.


----------



## Exicute (24. März 2012)

Das problem ist das ich nicht über eine Windows CD verfüge.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (24. März 2012)

ist es ausm fertig Rechner?
dad wird denn ein Problem.
mach einfach sonst ein Backup deiner Daten, deinstalliere alle Treiber und teste ob es auch so geht.
das ist alles,was mir einfallen könnte.


----------



## der_knoben (24. März 2012)

Try and Error. EIne Windows CD kannst du dir bei winfuture.de kostenfrei runterladen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2012)

Alternativ vor dem letzten herunterfahren sämtliche Boardtreiber deinstallieren und herunter fahren. Alles umbauen und starten, dann sucht Windows sich schon die Treiber selbst bzw man greift selbst zu aktuellen Treibern die man im Vorfeld läd. Geht ohne Probleme


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2012)

Kommt vor allem darauf an, was vorher für eine Hardware mit Win befeuert wurde - von Intel nach Intel geht oft gut - vor allem, weil es keine Inteltreiber fürs Board gibt, die sich beissen können. Höchstens die Intel-SATA-Treiber gibt es da noch.
Einfach versuchen... wenn es nach Windows reinbootet, ohne erst mit einem Bluescreen 0000007B zu nerven, hat man praktisch schon gewonnen. Anschließend als Erstes das Intel-INF-Updatepaket drüberbügeln und dann die Resttreiber für Grafikkarte und was weiß ich.


----------



## Exicute (25. März 2012)

Könntet ihr mir freundlicher weise den pfad dazu nennen wo sich die treiber befinden ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

Windows 7 ist so intelligent das es sogar selbständig nach neuen Treibern sucht, ansonsten auf den Herstellerseiten der Komponenten schauen. Oder meinst du jetzt den Weg um die alten Treiber zu entfernen ? Das wäre dann unter Software entfernen / hinzufügen.

Edit:
Bitte keine Doppelposts, und etwas Geduld wäre angeraten. Hier bekommt keiner Geld für seine Hilfe und ein Real Life steht jedem zu


----------



## Exicute (25. März 2012)

Entschuldigung für das doppelposten.

Also du/sie meinen das ich einfach die platte auf mein neues board setzen kann ohne etwas daran zu verändern?
das wäre echt geil


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

Hier darf man Du sagen. Bis auf das entfernen der Boardtreiber bräuchte man nix ändern. Win 7 nimmt einem nicht übel und man könnte die Platte auch ohne irgenwas zu ändern umbauen. Nur ich persönlich würde es selber nicht tun und es auch nicht empfehlen ( sicher ist sicher )


----------



## Exicute (25. März 2012)

Ich hoffe das du meinst das ich einfach die platte reinhaun kann ohne vorkehrungen zu treffen?


----------



## dragoon92 (25. März 2012)

Hallo Exicute,

ich selbst hab bei mir den Wechsel von einem AMD System auf ein Intelsystem vorgenommen, ohne Windows 7 neuinstallation. Meine Schwierigkeiten:

-> BlueScreen bei normalem Boot, weil Amd Over Drive eine .sys laden wollte. Lösung: Die entsprechende Datei im abgesicherten Modus gelöscht.
-> USB 3.0: GeräteManager zeigt dies als Unbekanntes Gerät an und kann von Haus aus keine Treiber installiern. Lösung: USB 3.0 Treiber installieren.
-> AHCI: Im BIOS erstmal auf IDE lassen und schauen ob Windows bootet. Erst dann auf AHCI umstellen (Falls relevant)

Unterm Strich: Probiers aus 
Hab das gleiche Board


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

Einfacdh alle Treiber die zum Board gehören einfach deinstallieren, bei AMD ev. noch die speziellen Treiber wie zb früher den CPU Treiber oder so etwas in Art. Weitere Sachen muss man nicht beachten. Vor dem 1. Start nach dem Umbau am besten im Bios alles unötige deaktivieren und gewünschte Einstellungen vornehmen falls man im Bios was modifiziert hatte.


----------



## Shones (25. März 2012)

> Ich hoffe das du meinst das ich einfach die platte reinhaun kann ohne vorkehrungen zu treffen?


Wenn du vorher alle Treiber löscht, ja. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bei fast allen Rechnern (ca. 80%) geklappt hat. Jedoch war bei manchen Rechern nach paar Jahren das Windows halt so zugemüllt, dass sie total langsam waren. Bei mir hat sogar schon ein Wechsel von AMD auf Intel ohne Probleme geklappt.
Jedoch solltest du wie schon gesagt deine Daten vorher sichern, denn man weiß nie, was passieren kann.
edit: mal wieder zu langsam


----------



## GxGamer (25. März 2012)

Exicute schrieb:


> Das problem ist das ich nicht über eine Windows CD verfüge.



Rein interessehalber:
Wie ist dein aktuelles Windows denn auf die Platte gekommen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber:
> Wie ist dein aktuelles Windows denn auf die Platte gekommen?



Möglicherweise vorinstalliert auf einer Schattenpartition, ist bei Kaufhausgurken ja Usus? Ich höre da irgendwie ein Schlüsselklimpern


----------

